# Systema School Question



## Xue Sheng (Mar 7, 2010)

Does anyone know this school as it applies to teaching Systema?

Last I know this was an American Kempo School... of course that was about 15 years ago


----------



## seasoned (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't have a clue, but I think a lot of schools in a quest to hold onto students that may cross train down the street have begun to teach multiply arts. I see many schools that advertise Judo, Karate, kick boxing, and Grappling, holy cow. Sorry for getting off track, back to your question, *no*.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 7, 2010)

seasoned said:


> I don't have a clue, but I think a lot of schools in a quest to hold onto students that may cross train down the street have begun to teach multiply arts. I see many schools that advertise Judo, Karate, kick boxing, and Grappling, holy cow. Sorry for getting off track, back to your question, *no*.


 
And it is that multiple style thing (greater than 2 - 3 if related) that makes me doubt a WHOLE lot of schools


----------



## Flea (Mar 8, 2010)

To be even more vague, I know of another school teaching multiple arts where Systema seems to be a tiny sideline.  That Systema teacher is fantastic!  So if you were interested in taking Systema at this place, the best resource for checking out a school would be here.


----------



## Mark Jakabcsin (Mar 14, 2010)

Xue,
Sorry I do not know Roger Thompson, nor does his picture look familar. He is not listed on Vladimir's site as an instructor, although he could be an instructor in training. I recommend calling Vladimir and Valerie to ask them as well as talking to Roger to acertain his training history in Systema. Then of course stopping by for hands on is always the most helpful.

Take care,

Mark J.


----------



## Robert Gergi (Apr 29, 2010)

HQ can also be reached by email at 
training@russianmartialart.com


----------

